# Voi dovete fare il progetto



## Frenk969

Ciao a tutti. Ho trovato Place et ordre des pronoms conjoints  presso questa pagina web informazioni sulla posizione/l'ordine dei Cod e Coi nella medesima frase. Come si vede, il "se" riflessivo deve essere posto davanti. La mia domanda è la seguente:

Se avessi una frase dove ci sia un significato riflessivo quale possa essere "Voi dovete fare il progetto --> Voi ve lo fate da soli"

Il Ve verrebbe tradotto con "vous".  In questa costruzione, il suddetto vous non essendo 1° o 2° persona secondo il link citato andrebbe dopo il Cod e quindi, ammesso e concesso che l'esempio sia valido, la frase dovrebbe essere:
"Vous le vous faites" E' giusta?  O nel link citato il "se" inserito in 1° prosizione indica che tutti i riflessivi debbano essere messi davanti a un COd/Coi?

Ricapitolando, cercando di fare chiarezza.  In una frase, davanti al verbo in ordine vanno messe:
1 e 2 ° persone (me, te, nous, vous  + se) + COd 3° persona + Coi 3° persona (nei casi di frasi non imperative).
Quel se, indica solamente quelle persone che per formare il riflessivo usano "se" o indica tutte le particelle riflessive?
Purtroppo non ho idea di come poter esprimere meglio il dubbio.



> *Devi inserire solo la frase ORIGINALE nel titolo del thread, non la tua domanda*
> Come devo scegliere i *titoli delle discussioni*?


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Ciao Frenk969,

sicome non hai ricevuto risposte, proverò di aiutarti ma non sono sicura di avere ben capito il tuo problema, perché ci sono due pronomi nel tuo esempio _in Italiano_, ma se lo traduci _in Francese_, non ci sarà nessuno COI :
Vous devez faire *le projet* --> vous devez *le* faire tout seul. 

Ti propongo esempi con *COD* e *COI *:
Vous devez envoyer *le projet* *au client* : vous devez *le* *lui *envoyer.
Vous faites *un café** à vos amis* : vous* le* *leur* faites.
Vous *vous *faites *un café*. Vous *vous le* faites.
Elle *se *fait *un café*. Elle *se le *fait.

Buona serata.


----------



## Frenk969

Ciao!

Inanzitutto ti ringrazio per la risposta!
Si hai capito quale fosse il dubbio!
Mi domandavo se quando dovessi fare il riflessivo con una persona che non richiedesse il "se" come mi sarei dovuto comportare!
Poi ho riflettuto sul fatto che per fare il riflessivo per esempio di "nous" si usa lo stesso "nous" che - a prescindere dal fatto che sia riflessivo o meno- nell'ordine della frase - essendo una prima persona - va in prima posizione (in 2° le terze persone del COD, in 3° le terze persone del COI, in 4° Y e in 5° En).


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Ciao Frenk969, 
il mio livello in Italiano non mi permette di capire esattamente le tue spiegazioni .
Scusi !


----------



## matoupaschat

LesCopainsd'abord said:


> Ciao Frenk969,
> il mio livello in Italiano non mi permette di capire esattamente le tue spiegazioni .
> Scusi !


Tu n'es pas la seule, LesCopainsd'abord


----------



## Frenk969

Salut!

Je suis désolè mais je ne suis pas encore capable de parler ou écriver bien le français, donc je dois utiliser l'anglaise ou l'italien.


----------

